# Residential hot water recirc retrofit pump (Groundfos UP15-10 Pump & Valve )



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

http://www.grundfos.ca/web/homeca.nsf/GrafikOpslag/Comfort/$File/Comfortvalve.jpg

Groundfos - UP15-10 Pump & Valve

Has anyone used one of these recirc systems in a renovation? We have a large house with hot water runs over 100 ft long, and the old plumber didn't install a recirc line. HO complains, of course. This seems like too easy of a solution to the problem, but if it works why not. But does it work?

My worry is that because it uses the existing cold water line as your re-circ line, that you get hot water coming from faucets in other parts of the house. HO may begin to complain about that too.


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

They work well in my experience. In bigger homes you may need more than one valve for different sections of the home. You do get a short burst of warm water when you open the faucet that it's connected to only that lasts 1-2 seconds. Every one I've done the owners are more than happy with.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

That's what I needed to hear. Thanks!


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

when i was in michigan i would not install them. due to the hot being forced through the cold. i would tell the customer what to expect and they always had me run a return line. if your in a part of the world with cold water you like it. now that i`m az the water in the summer coming in the house is 95degs. those pumps are everywhere here. they are a good system.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

There can be the chance of warm water in the toilets if the toilet runs. I don't know if there is any detrimental effect to the plastic fill valves, but I have experience this a time or two. 

Anybody else ever have this happen?


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I only use metlund, they have a thermister inside, and an internal check valve, they also use a motion sensor or push button activation. energy star rated.

grunfoes is horrible for the on demand pumps. I have had many customers complain about hot hot water coming from the cold, atleast a metlund has an internal thermistor and senses the hot water and shuts down.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I have used a couple of Laing units, no problems, everyone happy. Come to think of it, I may put one in my house.


----------



## drainman (Apr 23, 2010)

markb said:


> http://www.grundfos.ca/web/homeca.nsf/GrafikOpslag/Comfort/$File/Comfortvalve.jpg
> 
> Groundfos - UP15-10 Pump & Valve
> 
> ...


the grundfos system works well however the plastic thermostats sometimes give trouble . This is still the best solution if there is no return line as the laing pump is only good for one fixture at a time.


----------



## Pete The Plmbr (Oct 25, 2011)

*Retrofit HW Recirc Systems*

There are several brands out there: Watts, Grundfos, Armstrong, among others. Although more expensive, I prefer the Armstrong primarily because the cross-over valve is brass vs plastic and the flow rate through the valve is adjustable. The number of cross-over valves needed is determined by the layout of the plumbing system--if the water heater is located in the middle of the home and hot water fixtures are located in multiple directions from the water heater, then a separate valve will be needed for each leg. If the water heater is at one end of the home and all hot water fixtures feed in line (normal design of a 1 floor home, like a ranch), then only the one provided valve is required. Warm water WILL flow from the cold tap for a couple seconds, but it is a minor inconvenience because the cross-over valve is designed to automatically close once the water temp reaches about 110 degrees. The downside to a system like this is if the home has a tankless water heater, whenever the recirc pump is on, the water heater will fire which kind of defeats the purpose of a tankless w/h! The pumps DO have a 24 hr timer so it can be set to run only durning peak usage times or to run 24/7.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

They work well for me so far. I did remove one that a solar contractor installed in a wall cavity behind the master shower. Not a lot of flow thru those braided hoses, complaint was low pressure to shower head and a rattling sound. I replaced the rattling valve and moved it to under the lav.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

We installed one in our home prior to offering to customers.

Absolutely LOVE it. No problems and it's been about 3 years (maybe more). Set to run twice a day 5:00 a.m. - 8:00 a.m. & 5:00 p.m.- 8:00 p.m. Daily water usage went down and all areas of home get hot water.


----------

